# Need a little guidance on keeping a jumping spider!  Lots of pics inside :)



## maggiefiasco (Oct 21, 2017)

So my boyfriend and I watched this awesome video about how to catch your own jumping spiders.  Its fall here in Utah and I didn't think we'd find much but lo and behold we found this juvenile Phiddipus in the second bush we whacked.













Juvenile phiddipus



__ maggiefiasco
__ Oct 21, 2017



						Caught a little jumper!  Her name is Marvelous. I think its a juvenile phiddipus audax.  Trying...
					




I only keep T's usually so I had this 4x4x8" arboreal display case that I tried to adapt for her.  I was hoping for some feedback here, as I have never kept a jumper and I wanna make sure I'm doing this right. lol













Habitat for my jumping spider



__ maggiefiasco
__ Oct 21, 2017






She was sticking mostly to the very top of the enclosure, so I filled the bottom 5" of the case with coco fiber substrate that I'd use for my T's.  I used a bunch of sticks, artificial plants and flowers and dried moss to build up the enclosure so she has lots of hiding spots and anchor points.













The top 3 inches of the habitat are basically here she chills



__ maggiefiasco
__ Oct 21, 2017






How can I make this better for the little guy/girl?  I tried feeding her today, and she absolutely pounced a small cricket I put in the enclosure.  Here's a bonus pic of her parading around with her meal.













Caught a tiny cricket!



__ maggiefiasco
__ Oct 21, 2017


----------



## phillipthephiddipus (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd say the enclosure is almost perfect. As the spiders gets a bit larger from molts and such, i'd recommend dialing down on decorations and making the substrate level a bit lower. Other than that i'd say it's really good!


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Oct 23, 2017)

I've found that most jumpers stay at the top of the enclosure no matter what you do. I wouldn't worry


----------



## SolFeliz (Oct 25, 2017)

What a cute thing!! That was a great catch!! 
Yes, that is a good way to keep it, but as it gets bigger you may need to lower the substrate and take out some of the decorations, but I'd say that's pretty good... Just don't let it escape!!


----------

